# Love to see my work on TV



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I do custom inlays for Chopping Blox, a company that makes end grained cutting boards and other kitchen items. One of the local news channel's morning show did a segment on a Pinner's Conference they are having here this weekend and one of the cutting boards I did the inlay in was displayed on the table. They are using it as a sign in their booth and used it here to display their business name.

https://www.facebook.com/ed.holzmeister/posts/1859239971071987


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Does this mean you'll let it go to your head and not be approachable any more?? lol

Like button doesn't work but count it as one.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is great Mike but watch out for that young pretty lady they can be trouble. >


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Does this mean you'll let it go to your head and not be approachable any more?? lol
> 
> Like button doesn't work but count it as one.


It went to my wallet before it ever made it to my head so bring it on!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is great Mike but watch out for that young pretty lady they can be trouble. >


Don it's not just the young pretty ones you have to watch out for, it's all of them.:agree:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Don it's not just the young pretty ones you have to watch out for, it's all of them.:agree:


Why does your "Like" button work and mine doesn't?

But I liked your post.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Same here Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Back again,sure looks like they fixed the flat tire.
Herb

Everything is running again.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Why does your "Like" button work and mine doesn't?
> 
> But I liked your post.
> Herb


Herb it worked then and this time but next time I'll try to login 5 or 6 times and never get logged in and have all those adds on top of and mixed into members post. I don't like the adds but I hate it when they add them to your post so it looks like you are endorsing the product or questionable web site. When they put them on top of a post it is hard to read the post and the add. How many people leave the site when they see things like this?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, the inlay looks nice enough, but Pipe & Palette? My first thought artists that get high smoking pot, before they start painting. My second thought was plumbers that paint their work. What the heck do they do to warrant a name like that?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice to see your work appreciated, isn't it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Well, the inlay looks nice enough, but Pipe & Palette? My first thought artists that get high smoking pot, before they start painting. My second thought was plumbers that paint their work. What the heck do they do to warrant a name like that?


From what I was told they make industrial type furniture from black pipe and fittings. They also have mixed media art classes, some include a little libation while creating a master piece. They also run a craft mall for artists and makers. The company I do the inlays for has a space there and they take orders for the monogrammed cutting boards and refer others for custom boards.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice looking signs Mike. And the blonde isn't hard to look at either. As per earlier posts, temptations come in many forms but tools and women seem to always top out the list.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> From what I was told they make industrial type furniture from black pipe and fittings.


I just googled that. Oogly compared to wood.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I just googled that. Oogly compared to wood.


Has that cold and heavy look, not very welcoming for my taste.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Mike! They need to give you a plug so you get recognized for your work.

I couldn't figure out what y'all were talking about on the 'adds' until I realized y'all meant 'ads' - sorry, I'm very literal... :nerd:

I use Kaspersky Total Security and I don't see ads on this site, no ads on YouTube, no popups, etc. The 'like' button is a script and sometimes the script fails to load properly so that's why some may experience failure on the 'like' button. And it's possible that your browser is having issues, especially if you use IE. Chrome or Edge would be a better choice but I don't like the way those browsers handle Favorites so I still use IE.

This site definitely uses more than their fair share of scripts and embedded code such that even simple page up and page down movements are jerky and it does get frustrating. 

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> As per earlier posts, temptations come in many forms but tools and women seem to always top out the list.


Especially the tools!! 

Can also add guns, p/u trucks, sheds, and pole barns to that list.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is great Mike but watch out for that young pretty lady they can be trouble. >


Yes. It took me a while to notice the sign!:laugh2:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is great Mike but watch out for that young pretty lady they can be trouble. >





chessnut2 said:


> Yes. It took me a while to notice the sign!:laugh2:


What sign are you talking about? 0


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Nicely done, Mike! They need to give you a plug so you get recognized for your work.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what y'all were talking about on the 'adds' until I realized y'all meant 'ads' - sorry, I'm very literal... :nerd:
> 
> ...


Added ads! Senior Moment.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Hopefully this will lead to more business for you as well. Nothing like free advertising, that assumes of course it is of the quality you received.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine would probably on TV, too- America's Funniest Videos.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Mine would probably on TV, too- America's Funniest Videos.


I've done a few of those in the past!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You do great work Mike...The Templates you made for me worked perfectly.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Mike.
That´s the best ad for your job.


----------

